# 2 rare fish in a local store



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I visit Plano Pets (located at Spring Valley and Alma, in Plano) every so often. They usually carry 1 or 2 very rare kinds of freshwater fish to attract the attention of people like me.

Today they really had something interesting. Too bad I don't know the names of the 2 species of fish.

One of them was a tetra. Looked like a black neon tetra but instead of the black line on the side it had a thin intense red line. There was also a completely black short line under it but only close to the head. I think this is the same fish, but as most tetras it looked 1,000 times better at the local store under low light:
"M'Ñ‹› ƒJƒ‰ƒVƒ" ƒnƒCƒtƒFƒ\ƒuƒŠƒRƒ"�@ƒAƒ}ƒpƒGƒ"ƒVƒX�yƒŒƒˆƒ"ƒx�[ƒ‹ƒAƒNƒA�z

The other fish was of the genus Rasbora. Elongated body and very elegant swimming behaviour. No colorful spots or anything but a definite planted tank candidate.

I don't want to advertise the store but if you can please check it out - you will usually find some species of fish that we can only see on sites like this:
"M'Ñ‹› ƒJƒ‰ƒVƒ" ƒJƒ‰ƒVƒ"ŽÊ�^‰æ'œ�}ŠÓ�yƒŒƒˆƒ"ƒx�[ƒ‹ƒAƒNƒA�z

--Nikolay


----------

